# Snip's Tuna Mayo Pasta Bake



## Snip 13 (Nov 8, 2012)

This dish was dinner tonight. I'm not a big fan of tuna mayo since I don't like mayo but this turned out so yummy I just have to share 


1 pkt of large pasta shells cooked and drained.

2 cans of tuna 
1 can of creamstyle sweetcorn
1 onion finely chopped
1 and 1/2 cups of mayonnaise
1 cup of milk
1 cup of cream
3 eggs beaten
aromat or seasoning salt
Freshly ground black pepper
1 cup of grated cheddar
1 cup of grated mozzarella
2 medium tomatoes thinly sliced

Mix drained tuna, sweetcorn, chopped onion, mayonnaise, milk and cream well. Add aromat or seasoning salt and black pepper to taste. Once seasoned enough add the beaten eggs and half of the cheddar. Mix in the cooked pasta shells.  Spoon evenly into large lasagna dish. Top with tomato slices and all the leftover grated cheese mixed.
Sprinkle with a bit more salt and pepper.
Bake for 40 mins at 320F and place under the broiler or grill for 5 more minutes to brown cheese.
Allow to cool for 15 minutes and serve as is or with a crisp green salad.
Enjoy!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 8, 2012)

This sounds like a delcious rib sticker. Common ingredients, too.
And I just happen to have a couple small tomatoes I need to use up.

How big are your packets of pasta? Ours typically come in one pound (uncooked).


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 8, 2012)

pacanis said:


> This sounds like a delcious rib sticker. Common ingredients, too.
> And I just happen to have a couple small tomatoes I need to use up.
> 
> How big are your packets of pasta? Ours typically come in one pound (uncooked).


 
It was yummy thanks Pac  Our pasta pkts are about the same size. Just converted it and there's so little difference in weight it will work just fine after you've eaten a cooked shell to check if it's done 
Hope you like it, it really is a rib sticker


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you  I'm on a bit of a cooking mission at the moment so I'm sure I'll have new recipes soon!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks.
I'm going to halve it and have it!


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 8, 2012)

pacanis said:


> This sounds like a delcious rib sticker. Common ingredients, too.
> And I just happen to have a couple small tomatoes I need to use up.
> 
> How big are your packets of pasta? Ours typically come in one pound (uncooked).


 
Just incase you need this info. Our tuna comes in 6 ounce cans and the creamstyle corn in 14.4 ounce cans.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 8, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Thanks.
> I'm going to halve it and have it!


 
Make it all and invite people you don't like. You can send it home with them if you don't like it 
Just kidding, it was darn good!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 8, 2012)

It's darn good is right. Thanks for posting this, Snip. I love a new recipe.

I mixed up a bit and put the tomatoes on top instead of under the cheese layer, but a little grated parm on top before I broiled and I was happy with it.
Delicious  It has a nice little sharpness to it.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 8, 2012)

Lovely, thanks Snip


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 8, 2012)

pacanis said:


> It's darn good is right. Thanks for posting this, Snip. I love a new recipe.
> 
> I mixed up a bit and put the tomatoes on top instead of under the cheese layer, but a little grated parm on top before I broiled and I was happy with it.
> Delicious  It has a nice little sharpness to it.



Pac...looking good


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 9, 2012)

pacanis said:


> It's darn good is right. Thanks for posting this, Snip. I love a new recipe.
> 
> I mixed up a bit and put the tomatoes on top instead of under the cheese layer, but a little grated parm on top before I broiled and I was happy with it.
> Delicious  It has a nice little sharpness to it.


 
You made it  Looks delicious Glad you liked it!  Thank you for sharing your twist, it's a new creation so I would love to try some other ways of making it too!


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 9, 2012)

pacanis said:


> It's darn good is right. Thanks for posting this, Snip. I love a new recipe.
> 
> I mixed up a bit and put the tomatoes on top instead of under the cheese layer, but a little grated parm on top before I broiled and I was happy with it.
> Delicious  It has a nice little sharpness to it.


 
Thank you for the pics Pac  My camera is broken so I can't post photo's and as a bonus it looks just like mine! You rock


----------



## pacanis (Nov 9, 2012)

Good. I'm glad it came out looking like yours.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 9, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Good. I'm glad it came out looking like yours.


 
I'll feel honoured that you made and liked it  Makes me want to keep cooking and makes me love it even more!


----------



## jabbur (Nov 9, 2012)

This is a keeper according to my family.  One son doesn't care for tuna but he ate it without complaint which is a good thing.  Thanks Snip for sharing!


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 9, 2012)

pacanis said:


> It's darn good is right. Thanks for posting this, Snip. I love a new recipe.
> 
> I mixed up a bit and put the tomatoes on top instead of under the cheese layer, but a little grated parm on top before I broiled and I was happy with it.
> Delicious  It has a nice little sharpness to it.



Wow that looks good!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 9, 2012)

I will have to make a smaller serve for me as Steve doesn't like tuna


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 10, 2012)

jabbur said:


> This is a keeper according to my family. One son doesn't care for tuna but he ate it without complaint which is a good thing. Thanks Snip for sharing!


 
Glad it was enjoyed  My husband doesn't like tuna either and he had 4 servings  Just love these little happy accidents. It was a clean out the pantry meal !

Thank you so much for the feedback


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 10, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I will have to make a smaller serve for me as Steve doesn't like tuna


 
You can make it with chopped chicken or ham for Steve  Any white meat will work..


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm going to try this one, but swap out the corn for peas.  I really don't like corn cooked in things.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 10, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm going to try this one, but swap out the corn for peas. I really don't like corn cooked in things.


 
The corn is creamed so it adds moisture, just check once the ingredients are mixed if you need to add a splash more milk. I've made a similar dish with added salsa  You could sub the corn for that too


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 10, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> You can make it with chopped chicken or ham for Steve  Any white meat will work..



Cheers Snip


----------



## pacanis (Nov 10, 2012)

You don't really notice the creamed corn in it at all, but you get a hint of its flavor.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 10, 2012)

pacanis said:


> You don't really notice the creamed corn in it at all, but you get a hint of its flavor.


 
It just gives it something. My husband hates tuna, my son hates creamed corn and I hate mayo. Yet we all liked this!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 10, 2012)

I was almost going to add another can of tuna. I was "sifting" through the mixture and telling myself, Boy, that's not very much tuna... but everything was just in the right proportion when it was done. If I had added more tuna the tuna would have been overbearing. As it turns out I'm glad I didn't embelish on the original recipe the first time out. Next time I will add more tomatoes, or thicker slices anyway.
I'll probably be finishing it off here shortly for lunch.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 10, 2012)

pacanis said:


> I was almost going to add another can of tuna. I was "sifting" through the mixture and telling myself, Boy, that's not very much tuna... but everything was just in the right proportion when it was done. If I had added more tuna the tuna would have been overbearing. As it turns out I'm glad I didn't embelish on the original recipe the first time out. Next time I will add more tomatoes, or thicker slices anyway.
> I'll probably be finishing it off here shortly for lunch.


 
Was thinking the same thing but I only had 2 cans and I'm glad I did 
I also thought it needed more tomatoes so I added some grilled tomato on the side. Think I'll add thicker slices next time too, thanks for the idea 
P.S I want your hamburger slosh recipe please!!!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 10, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> It just gives it something. My husband hates tuna, my son hates creamed corn and I hate mayo. Yet we all liked this!



That is amazing


----------

